Ask HN: If you could work for any company who would it be any why? - newyearnewyou
======
billconan
deepmind, openai, or robotic companies like Boston dynamics,

or my own if I have a good idea.

I'm tired of solving engineering problems, I don't seem to learn too much,
because the difficulty of engineering problems come from unfamiliarity or
complexity of a system. for most of the time, solving engineering problems
doesn't really mean making any break through.

I hope to work for a job that requires some domain knowledge. deep learning is
what I'm very interested in.

------
infocollector
my own :)

~~~
Mz
Get on it. ;)

